# Eclipse Projekt-Templates bearbeiten



## terravotion (9. Januar 2007)

Halli Hallo

Wenn ich ein neues Projekt mache, werden jah bestimmte Sachen erstellt und generiert (Files, Pkgs etc). Wie kann ich jetzt für mich, diese Einstellungen bearbeiten so dass für mich weitere Sachen reingeneriert werden?

Grüsse,
t*


----------



## KlaDi (9. Januar 2007)

Hallo,

über das Kontextmenü kannst Du doch in Dein neues Projekt Packages, Files etc. einfügen.Rechtsklick auf Dein Projekt New -> passenden Eintrag auswählen bzw. other. 

Eclipse generiert meines Wissens nach nur die nötigsten Sachen.

Gruß.


----------



## terravotion (9. Januar 2007)

Hallo!

Vielen Dank für die Antwort aber ich meine es ein bisschen anders:

Da ich regelmässig mit den selben Projekttypen arbeite (z.B. Web Project vom MyEclipse) Und da hätte ich gerne, dass jedesmal wenn ich ein solches Projekt erstelle zusätzlich noch eine Datei mitgeneriert wird...

Danke!


----------

